# Rock Island Vice outside Tulsa OK



## kevinpg (Jul 15, 2019)

Vice
					

Vice with stand, Rock Island 56A, 7 inch poos



					tulsa.craigslist.org


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 22, 2019)

In the old days Rock Island was noted for vice in addition to making vises.

I believe the company that made the Rock Island vise went under in the 1950s.


----------



## kevinpg (Jul 22, 2019)

oh well, most of the old pipefitters, welders, and pipeliners I grew up with and around were known for their vices as well, it never interfered with the quality of their work.  But I know nothing about Rock Island or their history.  I do remember an old song about the railroad.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 22, 2019)

A little bit about Rovk Island's unsavory history.








						John Patrick Looney - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

